# Strengthening stairs with less support



## HitLines (Aug 31, 2009)

I have an in-law apt that I currently rent out and want to add a washer and dryer to the unit. Plumbing and wiring are not an issue with the kitchen next to this space and a crawl space for wires. However, space is limited and adding onto this addition is not possible at this time.

Currently the apt can be accessed by its own front door or through a separate entrance through the garage. (You can see the stairs leading from the garage down into the unit in the far right of the first picture.) If I remove those stairs I can tap into the water and waste lines I would need. I would then need to block in the door. This would provide plenty of space but effectively make the only way into this unit from the outside front door.

My second option would leave those stairs in place but move the washer and dryer units in the space under the upstairs (Pic 3). I am wondering if I could remove the wall (and supports) to the stairs heading to the second floor without compromising the structural integrity. The stairs were constructed with 2 stringers and the support half way up the stairs. 8 stairs make up the total risers after the 3 stair landing on the left. If I add another stringer in the middle would this offer enough support without having to drop a support down to the floor? Would I want to double up the sides as well? The stairs are solid right now and I don’t want to change anything that will make them have give.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

There doesn't appear to be enough room in front of the stairs (landing of 36" required): http://www.codecheck.com/cc/pg07_08building.html http://www.stairways.org/pdf/2006 Stair IRC SCREEN.pdf
Be safe, Gary


----------

